# NW Ohio Riboff



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Where in NW Ohio? I may be in Lima, OH in August.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I found the link: 2011 8.13 NW OHIO RIBOFF


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm glad you bumped this up! I didn't see the question. I'm ashamed to say I don't even know where it is. lol I just know it's somewhere in NW Ohio. haha I also know that Ted Nugent will be performing - gotta say I'm excited for that show. LOL!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It sounds like soooooo much fun, we don't have any events like this in my area. :bawling: I'm so jealous!

I'll be looking forward to seeing the great pictures. Good luck to Enzo!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

The Rib Off will be in Maumee OH near Toledo. Not exactly sure where... but near Toledo. 

Yes I will be there with which dogs I am not sure. Art just announced he wants to go up north that weekend. I told him I am taking his dog Quinn  and Gabby, I want to take Teddi and take Belle to swim, but 4 dogs with one person may be too much. So it may just be Quinn and Gabby. 

This is an Incredible Dog Challenge qualifier. You will see some SERIOUS big jumping dogs at this event. Most likely I will do splashes 1 & 2, and 4 on Sunday. I was told there would be fetch it. I hope so, we taught Quinn and Gabby how to play, now we want to. 

Awesome food I am told too!!!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Ann, we're going to be there both days if you want some help to get all of the dogs down there. We wouldn't mind helping out at all, since you've helped us so much with this.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Sorry Sam... I didn't see your offer. Thank You! Actually if Art goes up north... I may have him take Belle and Teddi they can get more swimming in up there. 

You can set up under my pop up... with just 2 dogs I should have plenty of room. I will only be doing the first two splashes on Sat, and back for Sun.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Just bumping up! This event is right around the corner...Enzo can't wait to be up on the dock this weekend!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Best of luck to you and Enzo. Jump High, Jump Faaaaaar!!! Those are great events with great people.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

We are coming!!! I am stealing Quinn. It will be interesting the two whipper snappers and me. I am looking forward to fun and good food!


----------

